# Goat with strange looking vulva



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

:whatgoat:My goat bunny is due on May 28th, exactly 150 days after being bred. At this moment, her ligaments have almost disappeared and her udder is filling. Her vulva also looks strange. When do you think she is due, and why does her vulva look inlatgef and puffy. She has had small amounts of discharge throughout most of the pregnancy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a vaginal prolapse.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok thanks. Sorry this is in the wrong section. I had misclicked


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

How would she have a vaginal prolapse if she hasn't kidded yet?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I haven't ever seen that before. So will that make it difficult for her to kid Karen??


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep a prolapse. They can prolapse from the pressure from the babies inside. Usually happens with multiples. Clean it up and try to push it back in. May need vet and may need help to kid as it can block or get worse during labor.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Clean it up and if it protrudes, you can put regular white sugar on it. That will help the swelling. She may go a few days before her due date. (or not- depends on how she interprets the Doe Code!)


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

At this point, the prolapse has almost completely gone back in on its own. This happened to another die at the ranch (community ranch) and her vulva stopped swelling a little bit before she kidded.


----------

